# TCoD creates a post.



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 17, 2014)

Rules and shit:

*You can post only one word at a time, please allow for someone else to post before you post again.

*It doesn't have to make sense, this is basically the TPP of TCoD.
==================================================

Now that I've wasted 2 seconds of your life, I'll start:


Dear


----------



## Herbe (Oct 17, 2014)

Illegitamate


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 17, 2014)

Hellspawn,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 17, 2014)

We


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 17, 2014)

Regret


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 17, 2014)

Damnation


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 17, 2014)

And


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 17, 2014)

Mudkipz


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jun 11, 2015)

Wat


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 9, 2015)

JIRACHU! XD


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyways,


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 9, 2015)

there's been a lot of


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2015)

Lawsuits


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 10, 2015)

Regarding


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 10, 2015)

Indiscriminate


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 10, 2015)

Ramblings,


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 10, 2015)

so


(Sorry for not reading the rules)


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 10, 2015)

End


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 10, 2015)

The


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2015)

nonsense


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

today? :P


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyways,


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 20, 2015)

We've


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 21, 2015)

decided


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 21, 2015)

that


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 21, 2015)

MissingNo.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 22, 2015)

is


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2015)

your


----------



## Octane (Aug 23, 2015)

JOHN CENA


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 23, 2015)

protection.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 23, 2015)

Therefore,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 23, 2015)

any


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2015)

removal


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 24, 2015)

And


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 25, 2015)

disinfection


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 25, 2015)

of


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 25, 2015)

glitches


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 25, 2015)

is


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 25, 2015)

our


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2015)

enemy


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 26, 2015)

. Therefore,


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 31, 2015)

in


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 31, 2015)

time,


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

my


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 31, 2015)

intentions


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2015)

will


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Explode


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2015)

into


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 1, 2015)

over


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 4, 2015)

eight


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 4, 2015)

collectible


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2015)

MissingNo. :P


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 7, 2015)

Once


----------



## Cygni11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 8, 2015)

are


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 8, 2015)

added


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 8, 2015)

to


----------



## Cygni11 (Sep 10, 2015)

the


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Nov 8, 2015)

PokeDex


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 9, 2015)

, I


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 9, 2015)

, Doctor


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 9, 2015)

Eggman,


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 9, 2015)

have


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 14, 2015)

to


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 14, 2015)

eat


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2015)

my


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 15, 2015)

shorts


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2015)

with


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 16, 2015)

bacon


----------



## Stryke (Mar 8, 2016)

flavored


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 8, 2016)

paper


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 8, 2016)

And


----------



## Sglod (Mar 8, 2016)

Belgium's


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2016)

infamous


----------



## JacenBoy (Apr 14, 2016)

frog


----------



## Sglod (Apr 14, 2016)

fondler


----------



## Sglod (Apr 14, 2016)

Also, this is what we have so far:

Illegitimate Hellspaw, we regret damnation and Mudkipz. Anyways, there's been a lot of lawsuits regarding indiscriminate ramblings, so end the nonsense today. We've decided that Missingno is your protection. Therefore, any removal and disinfection of glitches is our enemy. Therefore, in time, my intentions will explode into over eight collectible Missingno. Once Pokémon are added to the Pokédex, I, Dr Eggman, have to eat my shorts with bacon flavoured paper and Belgium's infamous frog fondler...


----------



## Stryke (Apr 14, 2016)

is


----------



## Sglod (Apr 15, 2016)

history.


----------



## Stryke (Apr 15, 2016)

Wait...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2016)

Shrek


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 16, 2016)

still


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2016)

Wants


----------



## Stryke (Apr 17, 2016)

His


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 17, 2016)

Swamp


----------



## Stryke (Apr 17, 2016)

back


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 17, 2016)

From


----------



## Stryke (Apr 18, 2016)

Lord


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 18, 2016)

Zedd


----------



## Stryke (Apr 19, 2016)

Cause


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 19, 2016)

He


----------



## Sglod (Apr 19, 2016)

enjoys


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 19, 2016)

Eating


----------



## Stryke (Apr 19, 2016)

Haggis.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 20, 2016)

Then,


----------



## Sglod (May 20, 2016)

eels


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 21, 2016)

Must


----------



## Sglod (May 21, 2016)

not


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 21, 2016)

defecate


----------



## sanderidge (May 22, 2016)

over


----------



## Stryke (May 22, 2016)

Jellyfish


----------



## Sglod (May 22, 2016)

Fields


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 22, 2016)

Donald


----------



## sv_01 (May 26, 2016)

Trump


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 26, 2016)

and


----------



## Sglod (May 26, 2016)

9001


----------



## Stryke (May 26, 2016)

Billion


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 26, 2016)

Mushrooms


----------



## sv_01 (May 27, 2016)

requested


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 27, 2016)

by


----------



## Stryke (May 28, 2016)

a


----------



## Sglod (May 28, 2016)

bullfrog


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 28, 2016)

because


----------



## sv_01 (May 29, 2016)

cyborgs


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 29, 2016)

are


----------



## sv_01 (May 30, 2016)

on


----------



## Stryke (Jun 2, 2016)

Sedna.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 2, 2016)

Therefore,


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 3, 2016)

without


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 3, 2016)

a


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 4, 2016)

really


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 4, 2016)

big


----------



## Sglod (Jun 4, 2016)

abnormally-shaped


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 4, 2016)

katana


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 5, 2016)

, you


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 10, 2016)

must


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Linguine


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 25, 2017)

in


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Septembruary


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

Octoberfest :P


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Extra-Strength-Alcohol-Vat-Place


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

...Sex

I'm weird for thinking that but oh well LOL


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 25, 2017)

with


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Italian Jesus.
... I think full names count as one word.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

then


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

DATE


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

(S) Riku


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

Hotness<3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 27, 2017)

only


----------



## Sglod (Mar 28, 2017)

whlist


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 28, 2017)

defecating


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 28, 2017)

bricks.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 28, 2017)

Then


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 28, 2017)

Harambe


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 29, 2017)

can


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 29, 2017)

go


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 29, 2017)

back


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 29, 2017)

Flip


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2017)

across


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 30, 2017)

Mordor


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2017)

And


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 30, 2017)

die.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2017)

The


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 30, 2017)

unifiers


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 31, 2017)

of


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ransei


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 31, 2017)

Have


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 31, 2017)

Not


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 31, 2017)

Summoned


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Kyurem


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 1, 2017)

shit.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 1, 2017)

And


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 1, 2017)

So


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 1, 2017)

It


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 1, 2017)

Was


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2017)

decided


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 2, 2017)

that


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 2, 2017)

Mufasa


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 2, 2017)

Killed


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 2, 2017)

JFK


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 2, 2017)

Memes


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2017)

when


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 2, 2017)

He


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 2, 2017)

farted.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2017)

Some


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 8, 2017)

Jerk


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 8, 2017)

took


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 8, 2017)

my


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 8, 2017)

Panini


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 8, 2017)

with


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 8, 2017)

Szechuan


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 9, 2017)

sauce.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 9, 2017)

I


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 9, 2017)

killed


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 9, 2017)

Mufasa.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 10, 2017)

That


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 10, 2017)

sucked.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 10, 2017)

Scar


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 10, 2017)

Got


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 10, 2017)

Dashed


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 10, 2017)

by


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 10, 2017)

Larry.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2017)

Rarity


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2017)

Is


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 11, 2017)

secretly


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2017)

Kirby :P


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2017)

Meanwhile


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2017)

in


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 12, 2017)

Alabama,


----------



## Odie_Pie (Apr 13, 2017)

Mudkip


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 13, 2017)

farmers


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 13, 2017)

ate


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 15, 2017)

Mudkip.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 15, 2017)

Shrek


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 16, 2017)

tried


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2017)

to


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 17, 2017)

stop


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 25, 2017)

whipping


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 26, 2017)

everyone!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 29, 2017)

No


----------



## Sglod (Apr 29, 2017)

fisherman


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 29, 2017)

in


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 1, 2017)

North


----------



## Sglod (May 1, 2017)

Yorkshire


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2017)

has


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 1, 2017)

Ever


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 3, 2017)

sensibly


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 3, 2017)

Decimated


----------



## sv_01 (May 4, 2017)

the


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 5, 2017)

Trump


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 6, 2017)

a


----------



## sv_01 (May 6, 2017)

lot.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 6, 2017)

I


----------



## sv_01 (May 6, 2017)

want


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 6, 2017)

some


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 7, 2017)

Olive Garden


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 7, 2017)

right


----------



## sv_01 (May 13, 2017)

here.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 13, 2017)

Camazotz


----------



## sv_01 (May 14, 2017)

took


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 14, 2017)

The


----------



## sv_01 (May 15, 2017)

one


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 15, 2017)

Boobed


----------



## sv_01 (May 27, 2017)

stripper


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 27, 2017)

that


----------



## sv_01 (May 28, 2017)

was


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 28, 2017)

Guilmon's


----------



## sv_01 (May 29, 2017)

partner.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 29, 2017)

The


----------



## sv_01 (May 30, 2017)

resulting


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 30, 2017)

explosion


----------



## Odie_Pie (Jun 3, 2017)

caused


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 3, 2017)

Medusa


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 3, 2017)

Medusa


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 8, 2017)

to


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 8, 2017)

Defecate


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 11, 2017)

on


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 17, 2017)

Bob


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 17, 2017)

Marley's


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 17, 2017)

Weed


----------



## Odie_Pie (Sep 3, 2017)

and


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 3, 2017)

he


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 3, 2017)

died.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 9, 2017)

So


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 10, 2017)

Shulk


----------



## Odie_Pie (May 14, 2018)

decided


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 14, 2018)

to


----------



## Odie_Pie (May 15, 2018)

eat


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 15, 2018)

babies.


----------

